# Favourite Animal/Furry artist?



## Mondeis (Jul 3, 2009)

We all know about the popular animal/furry artists, but does anybody know of any less-popular artists, who deserve a lot more credit than what they receive? These people deserve more recognition! Post your favourite under-recognised furry or animal artist here


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 3, 2009)

Inb4 Blotch (great artist nonetheless)
I think -star- deserves a spot in a list/topic like this
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/-star-/


----------



## Mondeis (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree that both those artists are awesome, definitely favourites, but I still class them as being popular, and the purpose of this forum was to give people's favourite "under-recognised" artists a bit of recognition


----------



## Linzys (Jul 8, 2009)

Greykitty and Swandog are two of my favorites.


----------



## blackat (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nai-chan sheÂ´s great ^^


----------



## krisCrash (Jul 8, 2009)

Thumbclawz or Frogsbreath would be my favourites
they're both skilled, and put a lot of thought into their creatures, especially frogsbreath


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2009)

I really like Mondeis.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 8, 2009)

Some of mine include Keesa, Grimmoxie, Neonwolf, and Sepiaa. Oh, and gotta give a shout out for my good friend Sarieu =3


----------



## Shindo (Jul 8, 2009)

i love me some Clayton


----------



## Ratte (Jul 10, 2009)

Me.  |:C

While not exactly "furry", I love her stuff: My friend, Deatzh.


----------



## Inuleki (Jul 14, 2009)

Cerebrus is the best! <3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Me. |:C


I took a look at your gallery, and I have to second this statement.
First artist to use natural media properly, it would seem. There's way too much digital stuff, anyways.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 14, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> I took a look at your gallery, and I have to second this statement.
> First artist to use natural media properly, it would seem. There's way too much digital stuff, anyways.



Hehe, thanks.

Oh, another one would be Bozzles.

He's hilarious.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 14, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Hehe, thanks.
> 
> Oh, another one would be Bozzles.
> 
> He's hilarious.


 Wasn't he the one who drew the "Furry Anatomy" sketch? (on the fun side)
It looks like his drawing style, and stuff that he would do, but I can't find it anywhere in his gallery.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 15, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> Thumbclawz or Frogsbreath would be my favourites
> they're both skilled, and put a lot of thought into their creatures, especially frogsbreath


I haven't seen thumbclawz before, gonna check him out.  That owl character of his looks pretty nice though. 

Hmm . . .

Can I -- eh, no.  I'd look lame if I used this topic to beg for attention


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2009)

Legend_of_Fennec/CitraLove (same person), Dossun, Fellarts, Inuki, Zaush, Keovi, and twinkle-sez. A couple of them aren't so obscure, but whatever.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

Danji is pretty awesome. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/danji-isthmus


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 16, 2009)

urso and ende are cute =3


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 16, 2009)

Just about anyone out of this list (that actually submits art) is pretty great IMO.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

Man, I need to make a FA profile so I can watch people, but "kaamos" and all the cool names are taken. :\ 

Oh, yeah, and so I can look at mature stuff, hur hur.


----------



## vombatiformes (Jul 16, 2009)

Arpad.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/arpad

He is really into art for art's sake and works really hard on his stuff. Not to mention he's fucking AMAZING haha.

(And he might be my partner, just saying. Not that I'm biased.)


----------



## Coug (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/zombiedog

he has certainly unique style.
his artwork is not only stylish,but also artistically stunning.

pay him a visit,and you won't be disappointed.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/switchblade/

his sketch is very impressive.kinda off from usual furry stuff,you might not like them but you probably can't disagree with that his sketches are epic win.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ceuper/

lovely use of colors.
also,I really like his paintery style.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

all of them have only about 350 and less people watching,too little,considering their talent.


----------

